# Poljot Dynamic?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not seen one of these before, A poljot Omega dynamic style? (the one on the left).

The omega is James.uk's took the pic from TZ for comparrison hope you don't mind James.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

I like it. Found a slightly different version ...










Roy, does Poljot do a non-chrono version?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No they do not,


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy - are these still obtainable?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No they are not available any more. I had one once and it was over a year before it sold.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Over a year - I'm suprised, it's a nice looker.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its typical, everybody wants stuff when you have'nt got it and when you have it no one wants it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That is just SO true.........


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Zeno makes a 3 sub-dial quartz with similar font


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got to say "yuck" to the Zeno. If you're going to copy something at least kind of look like what you're copying. This Poljot is a looker I think. I've never contemplated the Omega version simply because of the DD piggyback crono-module. It seems overly complicated and I wonder how many watchmakers can repair them.


----------

